# Fraud beware



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

Sorry I have been so busy at home lately but I wanted to give my buddies a heads up on something thats been brewing around here.

My fiancee just got a letter in the mail from a collections agency. Apparently our account had been bought from Bell Canada and that we had three choices to pay the account. Each choice would save us a certain amount of money..blah blah blah..

The name of the collections is Bond street collections Inc. 

I feel these guys are totally scamming. The information on the paper is regarding a number we have never owned and we have never had a home phone number at our new address. We did at an older apt, but the number doesn't even match.

we googled this company and it seems lots of people are getting letters from this collections agency for different companies. Hydro, energy, bell etc.

Of course do not give them any money or information without confirming with bell or whoever is on the claim.

We will be calling bell asap and then contacting the police. I just wanted to share this with you guys just in case, please inform any teens and older parents as well because this could easily be mistaken for something legit without the proper experience. 

(And I've dealt with collections before.. LOL )

Hopefully noone gets screwed by these people. Freaks the heck out of me how they got our new address...


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Well thank you very much ciddian for this information, I was wondering about the same letter I received. 
The weird thing I though was the number they had used, I cancelled 1.5 years ago.


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

In all honesty, only you know your financial business so even if it was your old number and you called bell to make sure that your account was in good standing then you'd know for sure.

I honestly think, they get any info they can on you and make the rest up. Bob still has to call bell and tell them but I would call them as well.

Good luck you guys. <3


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Cid. I've yet to check up on a call by some collections agency that called me when I am not aware of anything that has defaulted at all. Who knows if they're phoning people along with mailing out letters.

BTW you could always mail them back a dirty diaper.


----------

